# linux problem mit Desktop.getDesktop().open(..)



## Tallan (17. Sep 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe folgenendes Problem


ich habe ein Programm das eine PDF Datei öffnet bzw öffnen soll.
Hier der Test des ganzen um es etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Test {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
    	 System.out.println(Desktop.isDesktopSupported());
         Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("tst.pdf"));
    }
}
```

Ausgabe :

true
Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Failed to show URI:file:/pfad../tst.pdf
        at sun.awt.X11.XDesktopPeer.launch(XDesktopPeer.java:93)
        at sun.awt.X11.XDesktopPeer.open(XDesktopPeer.java:61)
        at java.awt.Desktop.open(Desktop.java:272)
        at Test.main(Test.java:6)


Die Schreibrechte sind richtig gesetzt.
Javaversion auf linux ist 1.6.0
Desktop.isDesktopSupported() gibt ein true zurück
Ein PDF Viewer ist auch installiert
Unter Windows läuft das Programm ohne Probleme
Der Dateipfad stimmt

Es gibt zahlreiche ähnliche Posts zu dem Problem leider ohne Lösung, hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2009)

Witam
potrzebuje uruchomić,

Java :: chm w jar - 4programmers.net

(sieht so aus als wenn dort die Datei kopiert wird, nicht sehr praktikabel..)


----------



## Tallan (17. Sep 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> Witam
> potrzebuje uruchomić,
> 
> Java :: chm w jar - 4programmers.net
> ...



das hab ich unter anderem auch schon gesehen, aber da wird eine File erstellt was ja sowieso der Fall ist.

Für den Moment hab ich es per
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(..); 

gelöst, was allerdings schlecht ist da man hier den namen des PDF Viewers wissen muß


----------



## Unregistriert (26. Okt 2009)

Unter KDE kann man mit kfmclient exec "pfad/datei.pdf" ein pdf öffnen. Unter Gnome gibt es den Befehl gnome-open.

Diese Befehl suchen das passende Programm und öffnen damit das Dokument


----------



## Tallan (26. Okt 2009)

Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> Unter KDE kann man mit kfmclient exec "pfad/datei.pdf" ein pdf öffnen. Unter Gnome gibt es den Befehl gnome-open.
> 
> Diese Befehl suchen das passende Programm und öffnen damit das Dokument



danke aber das geht mit "see datei" auch und das habe ich z.Z auch so gelöst wobei das eine systemspezifische lösung ist die ich vermeiden wollte


----------



## Unregistriert (27. Okt 2009)

Tallan hat gesagt.:


> danke aber das geht mit "see datei" auch und das habe ich z.Z auch so gelöst wobei das eine systemspezifische lösung ist die ich vermeiden wollte



"see" ist ja viel besser als meine zwei verschiedenen Programme. 

Unter dem aktuellen Ubuntu (8.10) geht aber die Java Methode.


----------

